# Finally Got my a Hunt’n pistol



## Gunner308 (Jun 11, 2020)

Well, I came across a deal on a S&W 500 that I couldn’t turn down. Picked me up a Warne scope mount and now Ready for optics. Any suggestions? Also what grain should I be leaning towards for Deer/Hogs? Pick up some 500gr Hornady’s and it seems to shoot really well. Just wanting to make sure it’s not overkill on Bullet weight. What will be my max shooting range with this hand cannon? Thanks for all the help in advance!


----------



## frankwright (Jun 11, 2020)

I don't have any experience with the 500 so I will leave the bullet weight up to those that actually shoot one.
I will say as far as effective range, that is the range you can keep all your shots in a fist size hole with what ever rest you will be using in the field.
Good Luck and wear hearing protection!


----------



## shdw633 (Jun 11, 2020)

frankwright said:


> Good Luck and wear hearing protection!



^^^^This^^^^....and start building up them wrists.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 15, 2020)

Congratulations! But really?!?


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 15, 2020)

Cmon man let’s see that bad boy!


----------



## bucktail bob (Jun 19, 2020)

*My 500 is zeroed in and shoots very well at 100 yards using 350gr XTP’s, I’ve  taken 1 deer with it, a doe at 75 yards.  I used a Leupold scope, don’t be cheap on the optics. I had a lower priced Simmons on my .454 Casull  and it failed on the third shot. Lesson learned. I shoot 1 oz. slugs (437gr) at deer so 500gr. would  work, but you will have to test it out. *


----------



## Dub (Jun 19, 2020)

Gunner308 said:


> What will be my max shooting range with this hand cannon? Thanks for all the help in advance!



Only you will know what your max range is.  Lots of factors....a steady rest is a tremendous aid if you are fortunate enough to have one when hunting.  Shooting rail, branch, shooting sticks, etc.


How’s it been shooting for you ?


----------



## rosewood (Jul 17, 2020)

Gunner308 said:


> Just wanting to make sure it’s not overkill on Bullet weight.


Every load in a 500 is overkill...


----------



## rosewood (Jul 17, 2020)

bucktail bob said:


> *I had a lower priced Simmons on my .454 Casull  and it failed on the third shot. Lesson learned. *


Hmm.  I have I think 3-4 Simmons pistol scopes, haven't broken one yet. Shot on everything from .270 in Encore to .454, to .460 S&W then the .454 in Raging Bull.  I also have a couple of Leupys, a Nikon and a Burris.  No doubt the Simmons isn't as nice of a scope, but so far, they have held up fine.  I believe the Simmons pistol scopes are better quality than their rifle scopes also.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood (Jul 17, 2020)

You might want to consider a red dot type scope.  They are much easier to shoot in the field and hold steady (at least appears to be so to the shooter) than typical magnified crosshair scopes.

Rosewood


----------

